# National Forest Walking Sticks



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Made these two sticks while we were camping in the Shoshone National Forest in Wyoming. The bear is made from a small ponderosa pine tree killed by the western pine bark beetle and the wood spirit stick is made from an Engelmann spruce that was also beetle killed. I actually sold both pieces as well as three other sticks we brought along. The campground host saw me whittling away at my picnic table and asked if I would come to the weekly campfire program and talk a little about the stick making and carving process, so I did. After the program some of the folks came up and before you know it the couple sticks I brought along to use as well as the two I was working on, several Santa ornaments I was painting and a wood spirit that I made to hang on my backpack were all sold as well. I also got a commission to make a trout cane and requests for pics and possible orders for sticks I have here at home. First time I have really had any success selling any of my work and I actually wasn't out there to sell anything. I was just doing what I truly enjoy, camping, carving and hiking with a good stick. The opportunity to share the joy of making a functional piece of art from a dead tree was a bonus I was fortunate to share with my fellow campers.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Great story, way to go! Sounds like you had a great time. It is gratifying when something you truly enjoy is appreciated by others.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

you appear to enjoy yourself, and still stickmaking on hols, what more could you want


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Out standing Mark. Thanks for sharing. Sounds like a really fun time.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Finished this piece up yesterday. Bears are VERY popular with the folks camping in National Forests and National Parks out west. I carved this little bear out of some aspen in the campground we were staying at. When I got home I attached it to a piece of white pine I had semi finished in my barrel. Here's the results.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

Cool.


----------

